

New cloud-based CMS from Salesforce - Site.com - jedwhite
http://www.site.com/

======
kgrin
Interesting... on the one hand, $1500+/month seems like crazy money for a CMS
to a hacker (particularly when you could, of course, build at least 90% of any
given page fairly easily - though I'm not so sure about the "studio",
infrastructure, etc.)

BUT - to your average BigCo (which, at least judging from the Customers page,
is the target market), a few $k/month is a rounding error in the coffee budget
- particularly when compared with the labor costs for a "webmaster" whose job
often consists of 20% content production and 80% helping the Marketing
department use Wordpress.

~~~
hippee-lee
Most non tech focused big companies won't use Wordpress. Not only are they
locked into the CMS bundles that only run on .NET but the marketing (or marcom
departemnt) doesn't communicate very well with the IT department. Since the
senior managers believe that front end is independent from the backend and IT
re-enforces that, the big co will end up with an out of date website that is
clunky for customers and users with annual requests to have a modern website
like the cool tech companies. In large companies outside of tech there is very
little understanding for what it takes to create and maintain a modern
website.

Trust me, I saw this first hand once upon a time when a VP asked for dynamic
content for products (in a database) and the IT manager told him it could not
be done with JavaScript. This IT manager had over 15 years of e-commerce and
website development on his linked in profile.

------
iamdave
_"Market at the speed of social"_

Oh my god fire your copywriter this minute.

 _"Design and publish websites, social pages, and mobile experiences in
lightning speed with the first Web CMS in the cloud. It's built for social, so
you can easily add Twitter streams, Facebook likes, and more."_

And his boss.

~~~
wmeredith
You're not their target market. Corporate marketing departments are, and they
love this shit.

~~~
iamdave
It's not a matter of me not being their target market;

"Market at the speed of social"

It's that their marketing copy actually, genuinely and grammatically sucks.

------
blakeperdue
Am I missing something? What is in this CMS that is worth $1,500/month? Or is
it just they can charge that because of who they are and who they're targeting
(enterprise)?

I tested out the app and found it more complicated and not much more powerful
than existing free or cheap CMSes.

------
forkhammer
Every time I see a new hosted CMS pop up, I wince and pray that this is not
the day where some genius has revealed his brilliance and I will shortly be
out of a job.

Hasn't happened yet, true, but it doesn't stop me from worrying.

------
nopal
What the hell does "cloud-based CMS" mean?

~~~
mhp
It's the same marketing doublespeak that Salesforce is employing by their
slogan "No Software". I have no idea how they can get away with claiming
salesforce.com is not software. I don't even know what that means?!

(Note, I understand that they mean to say you don't need to 'install'
anything, but to twist that into claiming there is 'no software' is just
goofy).

------
a5seo
If ever there was a sign it's time to short ticker CRM, this is it. The end is
neigh. They have become what they set out to destroy.

------
edwinnathaniel
The price seems out of the ballpark considering Office365 include Sharepoint
and Lync/PBX.

<http://www.microsoft.com/en-ca/office365/all-plans.aspx>

Sharepoint seems to have more features and probably more books, trainings, and
materials.

~~~
pinaceae
caveat being that sharepoint is a huge pile of steaming shit. just talk to the
poor souls who actually have to configure/customize it.

~~~
edwinnathaniel
Those poor souls travelled around the world:

<http://www.sharepointjoel.com/default.aspx>

... some people don't mind doing it.

But what big systems are not big pile of dumps?

------
phmagic
I used to work for a enterprise tech consulting firm and this would be a
welcomed solution.

Software selection in enterprise is decided by 1. compatibility 2. brand 3.
ease of use for stakeholders.

The enterprise market has good software, it's that the software
selection/decision making process is seriously flawed.

------
rickette
Gotta love the Salesforce domains: <http://force.com>, <http://database.com>,
<http://site.com>. I wonder what they paid for these...

~~~
skinnymuch
They certainly have a lot of single word generic domains. Does anyone have a
complete list of these sort of highly valued domains that Salesforce owns? It
would also be interesting to know if there are any other companies that own
this many highly valued domain names.

Adding on to the domains you listed, Salesforce also owns:

\- <http://data.com> (revamped Jigsaw, an acquired company)

\- <http://desk.com>

\- <http://do.com> (revamped Manymoon, an acquired company)

\- <http://social.com> (dead so not sure)

\- <http://chatter.com> for business like Twitter/Facebook/Yammer app, but
this domain isn't in the same league.

------
plasticbuddha
Wow, "Social" has truly just jumped the shark. And seriously, someone did not
use their brain when they came up with "Furry Friends Photo Contest" for the
demo site name??? What in the world were they thinking?

------
tortilla
Anyone else having trouble signing up for the trial? The captcha won't
validate for me after 15 tries. Also on each validation fail, the number of
employees drop down resets.

Feels very "enterprise" for me.

------
sleepyhead
"the first Web CMS in the cloud" For sure!

